# Darkthrones



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody playing this Beta game?  Looks quite nice but I am still not sure what I am doing.  For those of you interested in playing a Medieval Browser game click the link:  

http://www.darkthrone.com/recruit.dt?uid=V30243B30243B30294X30277S30243X30277N30379

I hasten to add that if you register via that link I get an ingame bonus.  Not really bothered about the bonus but if you want to assist a fellow Chronicles member then click away.

I will deliver a fuller review once I fully understand this game.  It looks very nice though.  Perhaps a more experienced gamer may wish to review this game...


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 28, 2005)

just joined it seems quite similar to war omen but with a bit more depth but it didn't take me long to rise to level 2

I've clicked on your link lace helped you out a little


here is my link click on it to help me too you can click on both 

*http://www.darkthrone.com/recruit.dt?uid=V30243B30243B30294X30277S30243H30294F30328*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 28, 2005)

I am still just level 1.  I would be interested in starting a Chronicles Alliance if we got enough people interested.  I am still learning the ropes.  Any tips?


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 29, 2005)

what I've seen so far train some soilders use your turns to attack level 1 players with a lot of gold but a small or non exsistant army build up your gold and buy decent weapons use 10 turns when possable and avoid keeping too much gold on hand as it makes you sucepptable to attack and try to build up your fortifacations when you level up. Don't level up too much too soon as you need to build up your army. I'm taking this from experience of the game war omen which has a similar premace good luck and feel free to ask any questions and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks mate.


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 29, 2005)

no bother


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 29, 2005)

What is your name in Dark Thrones?

I am in the Malazan Empire.


----------



## Green (Dec 29, 2005)

You're really whoring this one out, aren't you?  Can barely be arsed with IK, so I'm not going to bother


----------



## cornelius (Dec 29, 2005)

mokli from brothers of the slaughter, I am a level five

can I join the Mazalan empire, please?
MOKLI not cornelius this time


----------



## cornelius (Dec 29, 2005)

here' my link
http://www.darkthrone.com/recruit.dt?uid=V30243B30243B30294Z30243T30328X30277T30294

maybe you aal could join the brotherhood
I should ask my superior first
maybe you could be a co alliance of ours. I still like to join, if you can be in more than one alliance at the same time, that is.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 29, 2005)

You can be in three alliances.  Which is weird.  I have been playing it for about 20 hours and have already made 21 attacks, 20 of them successful.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 29, 2005)

well done! In case of money shortages I could send you 20k ( too bad it's limited)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you mate.   

Any tips for the newbies?


----------



## cornelius (Dec 29, 2005)

chack out the "member"- levels thing, you can distribute exp-points
sanityassassin gave a nice clue there.
If someone attacks you , let me know
if (s)he is level six or less, I'll take revenge for your losses
if (s)he is level 13 or so, I'll let my friend ( lvl 18) take care of him/her
I'll hand you money in return ( the most I can, that is if I were to be victorious)
ask more info on the matter to the leader, I've send him all I know
glad I can be of service in this gale, with you all being so supportive in Inselkampf.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 30, 2005)

I am level 5 already so I have ignored that advice.  Just got told by a member of one of my alliances to build up my defences.  So I did, I improved them by 12000 or so.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

I hand out series of 20K wherenver I can
gonna change my tactics and go for te full strikes now

it's geeting hard for me already...


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

Offense102,005
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense27,161

Error 1312 started playing months ago and kinda forgot he was registered. Now he started playing again, with over 3000 turns , hundreds of citizens and millions of gold to his disposal... lucky him!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 30, 2005)

I was just going to ask about how many turns can you accumilate. I guess there is not max cap on it.

Can somebody please explaint the term 'farming' to me? I have no idea what people are referring to. 




Population822
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Army Size623
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Offense14,163
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense18,221

Oh and I just turned level 6.

I was wondering who Error 1312 was.  We really need a forum to discuss our alliance.  Not sure Brian would appreciate us using his site for this means.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to have a forum of my own, but it's dead now... maybe error1312 can revive it. I'll ask if he'd like to make a new forum for it, nothing fancy, just a plain basic one...

I'd spend some more money in the armory Lacedaemonian. A big army scares of the little players, but a well trained one can suprise the bigger ones..
My army is small, I must admit that, but hey, It's working


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 30, 2005)

Is there anything in particular I should be buying in the armoury?  

Also what should I be targetting in the level ups?  

I have not been attacked yet and do not expect to be in the near future.  I always try to spend the coin as soon as I get it in large quantities and I am sure there are so many better targets out there.

How many miners do you have mate?  Just curious as to whether or not this is a good way to make money.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

5, I use attacks to raise funds
miners are good , if you want to leave the game for a while and come back to find wealth

target players with small armies and millions first. in case of attacks on bigger players, spy first (assassinating is even better, but there's a three turn a day limit on that) I f your spies get caught, well there's a chance that the other parts of the army is well equiped too.

I am having some struggles as well, it ain't easy

if you can't handle a player, you could send the attacklog to a player with a higher level ( and above all, a better army) so that player can take them out. too bad the sharing of funds is limited, otherwhise we could be all swimming in cash cause of the succes of others.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 30, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Can somebody please explaint the term 'farming' to me? I have no idea what people are referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Farming appears to be when someone just picks on someone else over & over again & uses them as a cashcow. I have my suspicions that there are a few multi accounts on there - peopl logon with a 2nd ID, all miners & no defense and then just rob them every so often. Of course, he runs the risk of others doing the same.

And I echo what Cornelius said, a smaller army can easily beat a larger one if equipped well (my army is half your size but has a higer offense, f'instance). Another example is earlier today when I targeted someone with 4M in cash and only 11 guards. However my 105 soldiers were beaten back by the 11 archers....so I assasinated them! Much easier after that! Shame I couldn't find a greek traitor to show me a back door...


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

nice tactics there, winters_sorrow, I used them too
about the farming, my mistake, I knew that one but forgot to mention it

assasinating is a powerfull tool , if your level is a bit low


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 31, 2005)

Winter you seem to be flourishing at this game. Already assasinating soldiers.... 




Population823
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Army Size624
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Offense19,112
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense18,221


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 31, 2005)

I am now level 7 here is my stats but still not successfully assassinated anyone


Population           575                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Army Size           158                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Offense           62,443                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense           22,097


----------



## cornelius (Dec 31, 2005)

it's getting anoying, all the players I can attack or like either pore or to strong...



Population89
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Army Size78
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Offense207,615
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense34,933


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 31, 2005)

Population1,084
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Army Size628
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Offense24,166
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense25,044
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Spy Offense11,275

I just carried out my first spy missions and assasinated 20 Archers.  Well that's all she had to kill.  Great fun.  I attacked some dude before and got 3,000,000.  I was shocked as I usually only get about 500,000 from a 10 turn attack.  

Question of the day:  What is the purpose of banking your money?  

Oh and I am level 7 now.  Way ahead of time.  I just make sure I never carry any gold worth fighting over.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 31, 2005)

how come your population is so big? I got like 85 people and that's it!

had like 18 million in one strike! that's like 1,8 million/ turn!

when money's in the bank, the others can't steal it.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought as much.

18 million is massive.  I just attacked someone with 23 million.  Consequently I lost.  My spy reported she had no defences other than 236 sentinels.  Bugger.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 31, 2005)

> how come your population is so big? I got like 85 people and that's it!


 
I press the recruiter 350 times a day.  Also I increase the number of housing.  When you go into the recruiter it is best if you click on the Malazan Empire until you max that number.  That way you are helping the Alliance.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't completely get the game of that, but it has gotten me fifty citizens
thanks, Lord Lace

197
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Army Size175
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Offense345,303
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Defense64,774


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 31, 2005)

It is an absolute nightmare sitting clicking 350 times. But as you can see by my populace it is very successful. It also earns you a little money. We really need to concentrate on making sure we use this RECRUIT feature with the alliance.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 31, 2005)

maybe if you full explained it here? might get at least some attention
I'd wish that error1312 'd join this forum. He's a great winning to the darkthrone empire.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 31, 2005)

We need to get ourselves a simple forum stlye web page so we can discuss things.  We really should not be publishing our stats on an open forum like this.   

To explain the recruitment:

Go to Community - Recruiter.
You should see a box with the names of the Alliances that you are in.
Click on the name of the Alliance a number of times until it says otherwise.


This way you are providing citizens and money for members of your alliance as opposed to strangers in the game.  You will still have to click the normal recruit button after you have exhausted your alliances but at least you have helped your friends.   

This is as much as I understand.  

***  Also you can not have a small army ***  You need soldiers to wear the armour and swords etc so eventually you will run out of soldiers to put this stuff on.  Also I think the soldiers have to be adavnced soldiers to wear the armour etc.  

I love you all  and I hope you have a great new year!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 1, 2006)

This may help with the recruiting.  Certainly speeds the whole process up somewhat.  I dont think it is against game rules either.  

*http://the-piper.com/recruiter.html*​


----------



## cornelius (Jan 2, 2006)

error1312 wants to know if some of you have some webspace avaliable to host a forum. he's interested on doing the job.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jan 2, 2006)

I have no web space.  I have changed the rankings of the members to reflect their current abilities.


----------



## Error1312 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all. After hearing so many good things about this forum from our worthy member who goes by the name of Cornelius, I decided to join it myself. And what better place for a first post than this very topic.

I've heard from Cornelius that there is interest in making a forum for the Malazan Empire, our great Darkthrone alliance? If you all agree, I can easily set something up. All I need to know are one or two things like:

- The sections on the forum. (Like 'General', 'Stats', 'Games discussion', ...)

- Maybe the style of the forum. I can try several styles and create a poll so members can vote on the style they like the best.

- The titles for the ranking system. You know, like 0 to 30 posts is 'recruit', 31 to 100 is 'member', and so on.

If you want an example, visit 'dhost.info/bots/forum' (Unfortunately I can't make links yet, so you'll have to copy&paste it). It's a forum originally set up by Cornelius and me, but due to lack of outside interest, it basically failed. So don't be surprised if you find it all spammed over. 

Also, for an address, may I suggest 'dhost.info/bots/malazanempire' ?

Let me know what you guys think of this and who knows, with a bit of luck the Malazan Empire might have a forum of its own within a couple of days...


----------



## Error1312 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok, I just made a prototype under 'dhost.info/bots/malazanempire'

No sections have been made yet, as I'm still waiting on your replies. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't get on it

welcome, BTW, it's nice to see someone from BOTS here


----------



## cornelius (Jan 4, 2006)

http://dhost.info/bots...mpire use this


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 4, 2006)

I've signed up to the forum


----------



## cornelius (Jan 21, 2006)

there seems to be something wrong with th pHp database, I can't get on the forum... my offense it pretty good now, my defense sucks, but who cares?


----------



## cornelius (Apr 30, 2006)

errr, does anyone play this game? I do, but very slow progres... I just buy the mercs  every day, and when I have some 1000 men to train I tend to do a little raid for a bit of cash.


----------



## sanityassassin (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm still on nearly every day but don't do much now just a few clicks usually around 10-50 buy mercs and slowly increase my stats or bank my cash


----------



## Red Phoenix (May 1, 2006)

i just joined, literally getting the verification e-mail now 


- im a human assassin


----------



## Red Phoenix (May 5, 2006)

level 7 (sorry about double post, there's no edit button)


----------



## cornelius (May 15, 2006)

I always get the same virus-warning- then the site automatically shuts down


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 15, 2006)

I got that as well - I think they changed servers.

Just as well - I was looking for an excuse to quit playing it anyway


----------



## Lokeuh (Dec 15, 2008)

Is this the beta or omega version forum post ?


----------

